# JVC’s DLA-RS4500 Becomes the World’s First THX Certified 4K Projector



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JVC recently announced that its new flagship DLA-RS4500 4K home theater projector has been awarded THX 4K Display Certification, making it the first and only 4K projector to receive the honor. 

The RS4500 marks JVC’s second attempt at 4K projection, with the first hitting the market nearly 6 years ago. The DLA-RS4000 was only manufactured in a small production run and sold for a whopping $125,000. While not quite as pricey, the THX Certified RS4500 is still a budget buster with a hefty price tag of $34,999.

The heart of the RS4500 is JVC’s second generation laser light technology called BLU-Escent. While this is the tech's inaugural appearance in the home market, JVC’s first generation BLU-Escent projectors have seen commercial use in large screen applications (such as flight simulators) for a number of years. The latest iteration of the BLU-Escent uses six banks of eight laser diodes to produce 3,000 lumens and a lengthy 20,000 hours of operational life. This level of brightness allows the projector to be paired with screen sizes measuring over 200-inches, while delivering amazingly rich High Dynamic Range imagery. Instantaneous laser output control allows the projector to produce bright whites, deep blacks, and excellent overall contrast. 

Another feature of the RS4500 is three ultra-small 4K D-ILA devices capable of producing a pixel gap of 3.8 ㎛ (which is 31-percent more narrow than previous devices). JVC has also decreased scattering and light diffraction using new vertical orientation technology and planarization technique, which enhances overall contrast. The result is a razor-sharp image with no visible pixel structure. 

The projector’s color reproduction capabilities stretch beyond the DCI P3 color space to incorporate roughly 80-percent of BT 2020. This means the RS4500 delivers subtle color gradations, making transitions within images look lifelike and seamless. 










The exterior of the RS4500 sports a familiar, yet all-new, physical design. Its symmetrical cabinet is complimented by an aluminum shell and a gold alumite lens surround. The exterior features a matte black finish intended to reduce light reflections.

JVC demoed its new projector at CEDIA 2016 using a 16-ft x 9-ft Stewart Studio Tec 130 screen in a light controlled room. The presentation featured stunning 4K nature scenes sourced from Mammoth HD and the trailer for Universal Studio’s _LUCY_ film. Both variations of content featured insanely deep blacks, wildly vibrant colors, and details to die for. The RS4500 is, without a doubt, a reference quality piece of equipment.

The DLA-RS4500 is available for purchase now.


_Image Credit: JVCKENWOOD_


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Quite a nice projector and while it's not as expensive as the previous iteration, that is still very, very expensive...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Quite a nice projector and while it's not as expensive as the previous iteration, that is still very, very expensive...


Super expensive. Hopefully the technologies will cheapen and or be modified to fit in their sub-$10K projectors... 2018, perhaps?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm more excited about the laser light source than the 4K but it would be nice to have both... for under 10K


----------

